
Ask HN: Why did the Amazon fire phone fail? - source99
Link to phone on amazon - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;Fire_Phone_13MP-Camera_32GB&#x2F;dp&#x2F;B00EOE0WKQ
======
minimaxir
They had initially charged $200 for it on contract when comparable phones
existed for free on contract. (The Prime offer was not sufficient)

When the cost was removed, it was just another Android phone.

~~~
WorldMaker
I think it's worth pointing out that too that while "just another Android
phone" even lay consumers can see the differences between Amazon's Android
shop (and the Fire platform) and Google Play, fairly easily. From a lay
perspective where "sideload" is a meaningless made up word, Amazon's platform
certainly looks more like an "Android knockoff" than "just another Android
phone".

------
source99
I am also curious on people's thoughts relating to the design chops at Amazon.

